# just for fun - original bobcat



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://burlington.craigslist.org/hvo/5203496928.html

was looking at tractors with plows and snowblowers, ran across this thing. looks like someone did some maintenance on the motor end, at least cosmetic. like that it has the cab. I wasn't able to figure out what it is exactly or when it was made. anyone know?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! That's cool as heck! Bet it's a task finding parts though!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did some kicking around and found this to be pretty darn fascinating!

http://www.skidsteerhistory.com/How%20it%20began.htm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohhhh the fun I could have w/that unit.
Something tells me if on ice better have good set of chains,and chain to get pull out.


----------

